# Covid Vax No.2 in Ontario



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I got my first shot (Moderna) two months ago and my second was scheduled for 3-Aug. I was hoping to get it sooner but seems that you have to be creative to make it happen. This may be useful ...
My brother told me that he went to Food Basics (we are in SW Ontario) and learned that he could get his second shot in their pharmacy next week. I checked their website (same for Metro and Food Basics) and registered there*. They sent me an email next day with a link to schedule my appointment. I tried it and the first available time slot was middle of August (!).
I was shopping at Metro yesterday and inquired at their pharmacy .. few questions later I was scheduled for my second Moderna for tomorrow. Go figure!

It's not what your country/province can do for you. It's what you can do for yourself 

*) interesting that they allow you to register in multiple locations (same name, address, date of birth and health card number) ...???


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mine got changed from August 1 to June 24th thanks to my husband. He was watching the local news. He txted right away and got us spots for both of us on the same day. One less thing to think about.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’m glad you guys are getting it. Also wish the best of safety.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m glad you guys are getting it. Also wish the best of safety.


Thank you for your kind words. You’re such a sweet person!!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Thank you for your kind words. You’re such a sweet person!!


Thanks. A week or two ago I told by a lady I know “ I saw jared today, is he ever in a bad mood” sadly due to lack of sleep I felt like a cranky old grizzly bear 😂


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

YaReMi said:


> It's not what your country/province can do for you. It's what you can do for yourself


Exactly


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

You have to take charge of your health in this case. I am 49, with risk factors (high blood pressure, asthma, being a tubbo), and I could not get in anywhere in the Ottawa area. Manager told me he cast a wider net, and being from Belleville, he got in there. I tried another few places, and ended up driving from Ottawa to Belleville for my first shot. 

I will try to get the second shot in Ottawa, but failing that, to Belleville I will go.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The "looking after your own healthcare" goes way beyond COVID. I pinched a nerve in 2018, and every "specialist" says it is not their area of expertise. The back guy says it's pinched in my hip, the hip guy says my back, and my GP is just stupid.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

COVID did scare me although I took great precautions to make sure I was safe and everyone around me. My husband is high risk so I had to be very vigilant. I have bigger fish to fry now. Had to go into the hospital for some tests. I find out I have chronic inflammation of my stomach. I don’t drink at all, eat with mindfulness and I don’t even socially smoke anymore. This for me is terrifying. I have an appt on Monday with my specialist to find out what’s going on. Is my past finally catching up with me? Idk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You really do need to be your own advocate when it comes to healthcare. I feel sorry for the elderly who are alone.

Anyway, I am booked for my 2nd Pfizer jab this (next?) Wednesday. 2nd jabs are apparently quite important when it comes to the Delta variant - from what I read, 1st dose = about 30ish % and the 2nd dose = 80+ % efficacy.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I got shot for the second time 8 days ago. Double Pfizer for me. There are still four billion people who don't even know when they will get their first shot. This thing is far from over.


----------



## PGuitar6 (Apr 21, 2021)

I work in a hospital and still haven't got my second shot.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

We have our second booked Aug 9th, (as handed to us after the first) but we heard you can request an earlier booking. My wife registered us, and we got an email saying appointments were priority based, and you may need to wait 2-4 weeks for a response. I just hope this didn’t delete our original slot.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> You have to take charge of your health in this case. I am 49, with risk factors (high blood pressure, asthma, being a tubbo), and I could not get in anywhere in the Ottawa area. Manager told me he cast a wider net, and being from Belleville, he got in there. I tried another few places, and ended up driving from Ottawa to Belleville for my first shot.
> 
> I will try to get the second shot in Ottawa, but failing that, to Belleville I will go.


While the 4-month spread was to allow for supply to catch up with demand, supply has now caught up. Although a protracted inter-shot interval is not a practical requirement any more, apparently the Pfizer shot does yield stronger immunity if spaced out by more than a month or two. The original recommendation to space out doses by just a few weeks was really more a product of what testing had been done at that point. We all wanted a vaccine, and weren't willing to wait another year for "optimal" spacing to be assessed. However, examination of results in real-world use indicates that 2-3 months in between shots, can give you what you need and want.

In our own case, we got shot #1 on April 23, so between that administration date, and our ages, we are not yet eligible to register for #2. But I imagine that barrier will come down in a week or so..


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Having the AZ first shot on April 26, I am now eligible for an accelerated mRNA 2nd shot as of June 21 according to the Ontario Booking system. While I have an appointment booked fro Sept 1, I want to take advantage of accelerated 2nd shot but there are no appointments available in Ottawa, Brockville, Cornwall, Perth, or Carleton Place as of 08:00 this morning.

Update - keep trying the booking, but unfortunately you have to keep trying different locations instead of them offering several locations. I went from a non-accelerated 2nd dose on Sept 1 to August 12 and finally July 1. All from different clinic sites around Ottawa.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

tonewoody said:


> View attachment 369862


What's this telling me?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm getting my second dose of Pfizer in about two hours.

For me this is an important and long awaited milestone in this terrible period of our lives.

I don't "celebrate" often. It always seems like a good idea and then nost often I look at the bottle of wine and then put it back on the shelf.

Maybe this time I'll crack one open.

There are a couple of choice bottles of Bordeaux in the basement.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ooops, make that one hour.

done!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Ooops, make that one hour.
> 
> done!!


Good stuff.

I'll have my 2nd by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I had it in my Outlook as 1:55. At 12:45 a reminder popped up on my screen.

FU$K!!!! It was actually a 12:55 appointment!!!

Good thing the cops weren't behind me on my way there.

Just made it, but they said they would have taken me anyway. I just don't like being late.

It's almost like a new calendar begins now. Pre-covid and post covid. I know we're not completely out of this, and some say we never will be, but in a couple of weeks once this second shot has marinated in me a bit, I'll feel confident to resume doing some things that I hav't dones in a long time.

Shit, I spent my 60th birthday here at home. We couldn't even go out to dinner.

Meh, no sense starting to review the things we lost over the past 15 months.

At least now there's light at the end of the tunnel and it's not a train coming in the other direction.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> There are a couple of choice bottles of Bordeaux in the basement.


Same here! 
One is a _Saint_-_Émilion_




Milkman said:


> done!!


Same here! (at about 2:45 this afternoon)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Same here!
> One is a _Saint_-_Émilion_
> 
> 
> ...



St Emilion is one of my favourite Bordeauxs. I was buying it frequently when I drank more often.

I also like Mouton Cadet and Chateau Timberlay a lot.

And, congrats!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Booked the second dose today and got the original date moved up from august to next week. They said earliest available I’d have to go to Hamilton. I said no problem. Googled the street address and got this picture .. I’m going no matter what .. lol


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> St Emilion is one of my favourite Bordeauxs. I was buying it frequently when I drank more often.
> 
> I also like Mouton Cadet and Chateau Timberlay a lot.
> 
> And, congrats!


You just gonna talk about it - or drink something?

I'm getting thirsty 😕


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Got my second dose unexpectedly last Friday thanks to the good fortune of having a connection at the local clinic who notified us that some doses were available but going to expire if not used. It was last day of school excitement walking out of there. Hope others get to experience this soon.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yeah I had it in my Outlook as 1:55. At 12:45 a reminder popped up on my screen.
> 
> FU$K!!!! It was actually a 12:55 appointment!!!
> 
> ...


I wish I could share your optimism, but all these variants have me wondering if we’re heading towards a life of annual vaccinations.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> You just gonna talk about it - or drink something?
> 
> I'm getting thirsty 😕


Won't be tonight at any rate.

Friday night maybe.

Two or three glasses and I'm loopy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Booked the second dose today and got the original date moved up from august to next week. They said earliest available I’d have to go to Hamilton. I said no problem. Googled the street address and got this picture .. I’m going no matter what .. lol
> View attachment 370027



Oh sure, leave it to a lawyer to hang out in the ritzy part of Hamilton.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I like Hamilton; lottsa music there and good jams to go to. Showed that pic to my associate today; first thing she said was “we should open an office there.” .. lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> variants have me wondering if we’re heading towards a life of annual vaccinations.


That was my guess from the beginning; seasonal variations and something like the flu shot.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I also like Mouton Cadet


Me too; there’s a song at the bottom of every bottle .. lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So glad Milkman that you are good to go. I get mine next Thursday. Then, I am going to phone the government offices to see when they will start giving permits to busk for Toronto. I am excited.

I ordered another glass slide. I hope this one fits my finger. And...my son ordered it with Amazon Prime.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> What's this telling me?


I think it's saying the anti-vaxxers were wrong. 😷


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tonewoody said:


>





allthumbs56 said:


> What's this telling me?





Guitar101 said:


> I think it's saying the anti-vaxxers were wrong. 😷


The January peak would be when the UK variant made it's way here in December.
The April peak would be when the Indian variant made it's way here before the gov't restricted flights at the end of the month.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think there was far too much needless travel by some very selfish and careless people over the past fifteen months.

I love to travel. It has always been a core part of my nature as both a travelling musician and then as a salesman.

Not being able to jump in the car and drive to Detroit or to the airport and fly off somewhere for a couple of days?

Yeah, I know, 1st world problems, but for me it has been pretty impactful and difficult. I do that really well and it has been taken out of my list of assets one might say.

So when I hear about all the family trips and vacations people took , it's pretty disappointing but I suppose not really surprising.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think there was far too much needless travel by some very selfish and careless people over the past fifteen months.
> 
> I love to travel. It has always been a core part of my nature as both a travelling musician and then as a salesman.
> 
> ...


I agree completely.

When I read a few weeks ago that 800+ people were flying between Toronto and New Delhi EACH DAY I was beside myself. In this modern and adjusted world of communication what was so important that over 800 people needed to get to India on a daily basis?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> When I read a few weeks ago that 800+ people were flying between Toronto and New Delhi EACH DAY I was beside myself. In this modern and adjusted world of communication what was so important that over 800 people needed to get to India on a daily basis?


I understand that there are more than a billion poeple living in India so there could be lots and lots of emergencies requiring travel between Canada and India, but 800 a day?

A lot of that is personal and social, not to mention selfish and un-justified.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Won't be tonight at any rate.
> 
> Friday night maybe.
> 
> Two or three glasses and I'm loopy.


That's probably for the best, give yourself time to get over any side effects. 
I'm in healthcare, so I got my second shot back in Feb. fully expecting to need a booster/yearly shots moving forward though :/


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Booked the second dose today and got the original date moved up from august to next week. They said earliest available I’d have to go to Hamilton. I said no problem. Googled the street address and got this picture .. I’m going no matter what .. lol
> View attachment 370027


I got mine moved up from August as well.

I tried the provincial booking system and was offered Hamilton and Scarborough so I didn't bother. When I tried later all I was offered was Collingwood so I registered at a couple of local pharmacies. Then I remembered that I had booked my first shot through Brampton Civic Hospital. When I checked their system two of their locations were booked pretty solid, but the third had a shitload of appointments so I chose this coming Wednesday. That location is five minutes from the house and I pass by it on my way to L&M so this second does will probably end up costing me money!

My brother lives downtown and the closest he could get was in Hamilton this Saturday.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I wish I could share your optimism, but all these variants have me wondering if we’re heading towards a life of annual vaccinations.


We get the flu shot every year so no big deal.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> When I read a few weeks ago that 800+ people were flying between Toronto and New Delhi EACH DAY I was beside myself. In this modern and adjusted world of communication what was so important that over 800 people needed to get to India on a daily basis?





Milkman said:


> I understand that there are more than a billion poeple living in India so there could be lots and lots of emergencies requiring travel between Canada and India, but 800 a day?
> 
> A lot of that is personal and social, not to mention selfish and un-justified.




Some people are just self-absorbed.

A friend of mine is Indian, and her parents came here to visit last year because she and her husband were having their first child. The parents had planned to be here for six weeks, but ended up here for eight months due to Covid. They finally went back because the youngest daughter was getting married. This week the father died (nothing to do with Covid) and she isn't going home for the funeral because of Covid. But others? They are so fucking self-absorbed that they will selfishly travel regardless of restrictions.

The worst was hearing many of those who had traveled complain about quarantine when they returned (ie. Snowbirds). Selfish bastards.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like the Ontario booking system will no longer differentiate between Pfizer and Moderna and will be treating them as interchangeable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Choo5440 said:


> That's probably for the best, give yourself time to get over any side effects.
> I'm in healthcare, so I got my second shot back in Feb. fully expecting to need a booster/yearly shots moving forward though :/



Funny, but at my age, I have enough aches and pains that a few more "side effects" probably go unnoticed. 

I had a sore shoulder and a mild headache. That's a good day anyway.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

first Moderna right arm ... not bad, second one today, left arm ?? hurts like a MF'er


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We are booked for next Friday, moved up from August 9th. No idea which of the two we're getting, I'm hoping for Pfizer, same as the first.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

24 hr's after the 2nd Moderna shot, it's like a bad case of the flu, aches and pains galore .. LOL... no pain, no gain I guess ..


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I think there was far too much needless travel by some very selfish and careless people over the past fifteen months.
> 
> I love to travel. It has always been a core part of my nature as both a travelling musician and then as a salesman.
> 
> ...


I agree. Last summer we missed my mother's 80th, our 25th wedding anniversary, and a few other family things.. No travel, we weren't risking it.
Then I sit in on a few zoom coffee breaks at work and people start talking about cheap trips to mexico and florida they took in dec and jan. Or some family flying to north Dakota to pick up the new motor home they bought that they wintered in FL with...then complained about having to quarantine when coming back in March. They refused to spend a winter at home.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Speaking about his vaccinations


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had my second Pfizer on Monday. Yes, it hurt more than the first one and the first night I was obliged to sleep on the other side.

It's Friday, and any discomfort is now just a memory.

And frankly, I've had worse.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Fred Gifford said:


> 24 hr's after the 2nd Moderna shot, it's like a bad case of the flu, aches and pains galore .. LOL... no pain, no gain I guess ..


Boy it sure affects people differently. I never thought I had any symptoms from both of my Moderna shots but I didn't have a lot of energy the day after my second shot so maybe that was a symptom and I mistook it for laziness.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> Boy it sure affects people differently. I never thought I had any symptoms from both of my Moderna shots but I didn't have a lot of energy the day after my second shot so maybe that was a symptom and I mistook it for laziness.


From what I understand mRNA reactions is the opposite to AZ. With AZ there can be a fairly strong reaction for the first shot but the second is milder. Other way round for mRNAs so a lot are seeing stronger reactions to their second shot than first.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I recommend weed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, the vaccine first,


then weed.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Boy it sure affects people differently. I never thought I had any symptoms from both of my Moderna shots but I didn't have a lot of energy the day after my second shot so maybe that was a symptom and I mistook it for laziness.


I got my 2nd dose day-before-yesterday. Maybe a bit of lingering soreness in the shoulder today but otherwise nothing - and I keep looking for something because of what I'd heard. Maybe I just got saline


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm three weeks and a day since my second shot. Other than some tiredness the day after, no effects.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Speaking about his vaccinations


Damn, that was painful... !
Looking forward to part 2 though... Eric talks in depth about his sock collection.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tonewoody said:


> Eric talks in depth about his sock collection


Is Justin Trudeau aware of this.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

I and wife have double Phyzered since a few days ago. Have been applying online daily for 3 seniors I know and today, by calling 1-888-999-6488 I got them booked for 3 days from now.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> Boy it sure affects people differently. I never thought I had any symptoms from both of my Moderna shots but I didn't have a lot of energy the day after my second shot so maybe that was a symptom and I mistook it for laziness.


well, I'm a senior citizen with cancer so that may acct for the more acute reaction, however it's over, water under the bridge ...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Well, the vaccine first,
> 
> 
> then weed.


That’s what I did the next day. My arm was sore and very stiff. I ate 1/2 a cookie and within 1/2 hour there was no pain. The cookies are much better then vaping which doesn’t last very long. Two hours maybe whereas an edible and I am good for 6 - 8 hours of relief.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

When I got my second shot, I had really bad muscle tightness from my left arm, across my shoulders and up my scalp. Although running on a few hours sleep between shifts probably didn't help


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wife and I got our second shots yesterday at the Shoppers Drug Mart near us. We got Pfizer this time. Took a lot of calling around to find a place that would take us. So far no reactions unlike the AZ when I was feeling flu-like for a day.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My son and his girlfriend aren’t getting anything. I can’t really fault them as it is their prerogative to think what they want.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Our original appointment was Monday Aug 9th, but we got it bumped up to this Friday. Thankfully, cause everyone I have spoken with have said the second is worse than the first. I didn't react at all to the first, but if something goes sideways with this one, I'll have the weekend to recoup. 
My first shot was Pfizer, but the second _could_ be Moderna. Not sure how comfortable I am with the switch, but _they say_... you know, those people that say things... that they "behave the same way", so they are interchangeable. 

Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm now booked for Sunday, moved up from Aug 22nd. 
Ottawa opened 5 new pop up clinics, and the province is now doing almost 200,000 people per day. Woohoo!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I just got my second shot yesterday. My first was Pfizer and my second was Moderna. I woke up in the middle of the night with a slightly elevated temperature, but this morning I feel fine.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I'm now booked for Sunday, moved up from Aug 22nd.
> Ottawa opened 5 new pop up clinics, and the province is now doing almost 200,000 people per day. Woohoo!


I hadn't thought about it initially but Monday morning and by 08:30 re-booked my wife and I to this Saturday from July 1. I went from Sept 1 -> Aug 12 -> July 1 -> June 26. 

Apparently Ottawa is opening up end-of-day appointments with openings from cancels and no-shows (up to 300/day) as well if you can make it on short notice.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Place I went to yesterday said that all of the Pfizer currently in Ontario is now reserved for people 12 to 18 years of age and that they were only giving Moderna.

Of course, as with everything related to this virus deal, it could be an entirely different story if you ask them today.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> My son and his girlfriend aren’t getting anything. I can’t really fault them as it is their prerogative to think what they want.



They are entitled to their own opinions, they are not entitled to their own facts.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Place I went to yesterday said that all of the Pfizer currently in Ontario is now reserved for people 12 to 18 years of age and that they were only giving Moderna.
> 
> Of course, as with everything related to this virus deal, it could be an entirely different story if you ask them today.




The delay on Pfizer was only supposed to be a couple of days.

My brother got his second Pfizer shot in the Hammer on Saturday and had no side effects.

My first shot was Pfizer, but I expect I'll be given Moderna at my appointment this afternoon. The place I am booked for often has massive lineups despite being appointment only. If there is a lineup when I arrive I'll cancel as I have another appointment scheduled elsewhere for tomorrow.


----------



## Seance (Jun 18, 2018)

My 1st dose was Pfizer and my arm was pretty sore for several days. 

Didn't think of the edibles/cookie route. But it wasn't too bad.
Second dose might be another story. I guess I should stock up on cookies.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First was Pfizer, got the second today, Moderna. Arm is sore right now.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> First was Pfizer, got the second today, Moderna. Arm is sore right now.


It will probably be different for everyone but I was surprised how much the effects from the second shot hit me. Absolutely nothing from the first and the day after I got the second one I ended up staying at home and I still felt like crap yesterday but not as bad. Today I’m OK. I figured that if I didn’t believe the noise about the second shot side effects then it wouldn’t happen; I was wrong.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wardo said:


> It will probably be different for everyone but I was surprised how much the effects from the second shot hit me. Absolutely nothing from the first and the day after I got the second one I ended up staying at home and I still felt like crap yesterday but not as bad. Today I’m OK. I figured that if I didn’t believe the noise about the second shot side effects then it wouldn’t happen; I was wrong.


Pretty much the same effect here. I've now got a small fever, just over 100, muscle aches, and what I'll call a headache but is more like pains in my head. Little stabs of pain as opposed to a constant ache.

So in general I feel like shit. Add to that a power outage from about 10 PM to 3 AM, with me bailing out the sump manually, and it's been a great couple of days.

On the plus side the actual vaccination was extremely well organized and we were in and out within 30 minutes. It was a very busy place.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> ... a power outage from about 10 PM to 3 AM, with me bailing out the sump manually ...


That sounds like a really good time and one of those character building experiences that people used to write about in classical liturature ... lol


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

PGuitar6 said:


> I work in a hospital and still haven't got my second shot.


I hope you will get it very soon!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my 2nd pfizer in Barrie yesterday.
long line outside in the rain.
wasn’t a lineup when I got my first in Georgina.

no reaction other than some tenderness at the injection site.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Got my second yesterday. Typical sore at site. I feel a little sluggish and a tad achy, but nothing serious. 
Weather in SW Ontario is crap. Im not much of a TV guy these days, but seems like a perfect weekend to binge watch some suggested movies & series.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Got my second yesterday. Typical sore at site. I feel a little sluggish and a tad achy, but nothing serious.
> Weather in SW Ontario is crap. Im not much of a TV guy these days, but seems like a perfect weekend to binge watch some suggested movies & series.


I just binged the latest Bosch season. Very good.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Countdown to 13:45 is on!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Pretty much the same effect here. I've now got a small fever, just over 100, muscle aches, and what I'll call a headache but is more like pains in my head. Little stabs of pain as opposed to a constant ache.
> 
> So in general I feel like shit. Add to that a power outage from about 10 PM to 3 AM, with me bailing out the sump manually, and it's been a great couple of days.
> 
> On the plus side the actual vaccination was extremely well organized and we were in and out within 30 minutes. It was a very busy place.


Clearly, dave, you have a very healthy and responsive immune system that won't abide any guff from even the slightest representation of this pathogen. I expect you to be in good shape for the future.

My wife and I are booked for #2 on July 6.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Clearly, dave, you have a very healthy and responsive immune system that won't abide any guff from even the slightest representation of this pathogen. I expect you to be in good shape for the future.
> 
> My wife and I are booked for #2 on July 6.


I like the way you think


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Got my second dose Wednesday. The next day I was a bit tired, but that was it - no other side effects at all. And being tired might well have been due to having had a shitty sleep Wednesday night (a common occurrence, so not necessarily anything to do with the vaccine).

I got Pfizer for my first dose and Moderna for my second.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A Modern-a man...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

My 12 and 13 year old boys just got their first shot


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Fait d’acompli, part of the Az-Mod club now. Well organized clinic (Sportsplex) by Ottawa Public health, running pretty much on time. Now the wait for side effects….


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> Fait d’acompli, part of the Az-Mod club now. Well organized clinic (Sportsplex) by Ottawa Public health, running pretty much on time. Now the wait for side effects….



Be proactive - take Tylenol and drink plenty of water.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guess I was lucky. No side effects at all other that soreness at the injection site. Wife was out for two days though.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Clearly, dave, you have a very healthy and responsive immune system that won't abide any guff from even the slightest representation of this pathogen. I expect you to be in good shape for the future.
> 
> My wife and I are booked for #2 on July 6.


That was covered on a question to Dr Bogoch a week or two ago. By no means does very few symptoms mean you have a weakened immune system. But I'm only saying that because I had no symptoms at all. I got Moderna both times. Maybe It's time I took off the mask I'm wearing on my avatar.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> Be proactive - take Tylenol and drink plenty of water.


Done and doing!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Not too bad, arm is pretty sore but in retrospect, walking 18 holes of golf today in 30C may not have been the best choice


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm mostly recovered 2 days after the jab.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Shortly after the jab, (Friday) my shoulder socket started to hurt. It certainly hurt at the injection site, but this was the joint. By the time I went the bed, it was pretty sore. 
Saturday I was having very mild “flu like symptoms” but my shoulder was basically immobile! I’ve torn my rotator cuff (other arm) and it was the same amount of pain, weakness, and (lack of) range of motion.
Better today, but not 100%. Spent a good chunk of the morning in the pool trying to rehab it.
Didn’t have that with shot one. Thankfully I’m done now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I really felt like eating chips a lot after. Dollarama has a limited time ketchup version of Doritos that are worth checking out.
And that Grand Big Mac commercial was in my head. How are the nutritionals for it worse than for the double Big Mac?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I really felt like eating chips a lot after. Dollarama has a limited time ketchup version of Doritos that are worth checking out.
> And that Grand Big Mac commercial was in my head. How are the nutritionals for it worse than for the double Big Mac?


My guess? The meat… err, “meat”.
The sodium, fat, calories, cholesterol, and cancer are higher in 4 regular patties than 2 larger than normal ones?? Not sure.

EDIT- I misread… it’s _worse_. Reverse that, two giant are worse than 4 regular, and all the sugar in the bigger buns.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> My guess? The meat… err, “meat”.
> The sodium, fat, calories, cholesterol, and cancer are higher in 4 regular patties than 2 larger than normal ones?? Not sure.
> 
> EDIT- I misread… it’s _worse_. Reverse that, two giant are worse than 4 regular, and all the sugar in the *bigger buns*.


Bigger buns used to mean something completely different before I reached a certain age.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I received my shot earlier this afternoon. It was Moderna. Right now my upper left arm is a little sore but it's slowly getting better. I'll be getting my next shot around the end of July.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Celebrating Canada Day with a second shot. Same with my wife. We were originally booked end of August and early September.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

So great to see so many getting 2nd doses.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Almost 48hrs after Moderna 2nd (AZ first shot), shoulder is still sore as hell and hurts to raise my arm above shoulder level. Headache and aches are better but having mild hot-cold spells but that could be both weather (hot and humid already) and golfing yesterday. I'm sure it will be over with by tomorrow and on the countdown to full efficacy.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

ZeroGravity said:


> Almost 48hrs after Moderna 2nd, shoulder is still sore as hell and hurts to raise my arm above shoulder level. Headache and aches are better but having mild hot-cold spells but that could be both weather (hot and humid already) and golfing yesterday. I'm sure it will be over with by tomorrow and on the countdown to full efficacy.


When you say "shoulder", do you mean the joint?? Mine still hurts from Friday. Not the injection site, the joint/socket/bone... whatever. I compared it to when I tore my rotator. Still suffering. I couldn't put on my belt this morning because I had no strength to bring the belt through the loop to hook it. No range of motion to put anything in my back pocket either. I am so, so happy I am semi-ambidextrous.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> When you say "shoulder", do you mean the joint?? Mine still hurts from Friday. Not the injection site, the joint/socket/bone... whatever. I compared it to when I tore my rotator. Still suffering. I couldn't put on my belt this morning because I had no strength to bring the belt through the loop to hook it. No range of motion to put anything in my back pocket either. I am so, so happy I am semi-ambidextrous.


Basically the entire deltoid muscle, not joint pain. Like Mike Tyson decided to give you a punch in the shoulder from the side.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

ZeroGravity said:


> Basically the entire deltoid muscle, not joint pain. Like Mike Tyson decided to give you a punch in the shoulder from the side.


Mine is 100% (now) the joint. Like Mike Tyson stabbed you in the rotator cuff!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Got mine at 530 last night at the CTC here in Ottawa. It is a really well done process, run mostly with volunteers I think.

Sore arm within an hour. Aches and pains by 10pm. Slept ok but got chills and severe aches by noon today. Had to sleep for 2 hours, and now have sore eyes but no chills. But I'll live.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> Basically the entire deltoid muscle, not joint pain. Like Mike Tyson decided to give you a punch in the shoulder from the side.


my pfizer shot wasnt that bad. Like Mike Tysons mother punched me in the arm.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> Got mine at 530 last night at the CTC here in Ottawa. It is a really well done process, run mostly with volunteers I think.
> 
> Sore arm within an hour. Aches and pains by 10pm. Sleept ok but got chills and severe aches by noon today. Had to sleep for 2 hours, and now have sore eyes but no chills. But I'll live.


what shot were they giving at CTC?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Twisted Metal said:


> what shot were they giving at CTC?


I got Moderna, which was my first one too.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> I got Moderna, which was my first one too.


awesome, thanks


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Mine is 100% (now) the joint. Like Mike Tyson stabbed you in the rotator cuff!


I had a pain like that in hips and knees, but I also did a heavy workout Friday and walked 18 holes of golf so where one ended and the other began is debatable. Much better now 48hrs later.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

For anyone having a hard time booking appointments, don't forget all the pharmacies. My initial booking through Waterloo Region was over a month out, but then checked Walmart and had an appointment for the next day.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

troyhead said:


> For anyone having a hard time booking appointments, don't forget all the pharmacies. My initial booking through Waterloo Region was over a month out, but then checked Walmart and had an appointment for the next day.


Good advice. That’s what I did. Called around until I found a pharmacy with supply.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

troyhead said:


> For anyone having a hard time booking appointments, don't forget all the pharmacies. My initial booking through Waterloo Region was over a month out, but then checked Walmart and had an appointment for the next day.


I tried that a couple weeks ago. Called several of them around me, they were all keeping 2nd doses for the customers that got their first shot at their location. It was the first question they asked me to screen me out "Did you get your first shot here?". 3 SDM's, 1 RCSS.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> I tried that a couple weeks ago. Called several of them around me, they were all keeping 2nd doses for the customers that got their first shot at their location. It was the first question they asked me to screen me out "Did you get your first shot here?". 3 SDM's, 1 RCSS.


They're so disorganized I'd doubt they'd even be able to verify.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

In case anyone wants to check their status/confirm shots with the province of Ontario

MoH


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Got my second jab today. I think it is just about dead on with the original recommendation on timing. I think Algoma Health is doing a great job in this area.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Download the latest Covid19 Public Health Measures


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just back from Pfizer pfoke #2. Very impressive organization with an army of check-in stations and people to verify this and that. Pulled in to the Canadian Tire Centre parking lot at 8:10, was poked and back in the car for 8:45. Of course, on the floor in the middle of an otherwise empty hockey arena, sitting at a station around where the blue line normally is, when the person stuck the needle into my wife's shoulder, I felt compelled to say "He shoots! He SCORES!!".


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Just back from Pfizer pfoke #2. Very impressive organization with an army of check-in stations and people to verify this and that. Pulled in to the Canadian Tire Centre parking lot at 8:10, was poked and back in the car for 8:45. Of course, on the floor in the middle of an otherwise empty hockey arena, sitting at a station around where the blue line normally is, when the person stuck the needle into my wife's shoulder, I felt compelled to say "He shoots! He SCORES!!".


Or you could have pretended to be bitching at the refereeing and shouted “What a prick!”


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

'High Sticking!'


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> 'High Sticking!'


We should have been comedians.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> We should have been comedians.


We are. Just not getting appreciated or paid for it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Virus antibodies are no match for Delta variant, study shows


India variant is four times better able to overcome the protection normally offered by a previous infection




nationalpost.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Gyms, indoor dining to reopen in Ontario on July 16 as province moves to Stage 3


Gyms and sports facilities can open at 50 per cent capacity. Indoor dining can also resume with no limits on people per table as long as distancing is…




nationalpost.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Virus antibodies are no match for Delta variant, study shows
> 
> 
> India variant is four times better able to overcome the protection normally offered by a previous infection
> ...


Interesting.. all the more reason to get fully vaccinated.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

People Who Recover From COVID-19 at ‘Very Low Risk’ of Re-Infection: Study


<p>People who have contracted COVID-19 and recovered should know that the risk for re-infection is very low, a doctor said after a study he worked on was published.</p>




www.ntd.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I received the second shot last Sunday.
Right in my neck.

Felt like a sack of hot scalloped shit for a couple of days. Now I feel like I could suck on a homeless woman’s knee caps and survive.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Right in my neck.


Was this the nurse that gave you the shot


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Was this the nurse that gave you the shot
> View attachment 373257


Both of my shots were administered by women with mullets (Barrie)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Both of my shots were administered by women with mullets (Barrie)



If they had mullets, they were definitely locals.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> If they had mullets, they were definitely locals.


Happily married to their cousins?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I received my second shot earlier today so now I'm fully vaccinated. Right now my arm is just a little sore but I'm sure it'll be fine by tomorrow.


----------

